# [Tutorial] How to Enable Continuum on Unsupported phones [Windows 10 Mobile]



## Abdullah S.A. (Apr 5, 2017)

Continuum is such a great feature that turns your phone into a big-screen projector, it supports officially a few phones because it requires good specs to run it as well. 

Anyway, there is a way to enable Continuum on any windows 10 mobile phone via Miracast (Wi-Fi), it does even work on lumia 630  . 


*What you need to know first*
1- you will do this  at your own risk

2- this can cause some problems, one of these problems is that .XAP apps like Whatsapp won't work anymore unless you reset your phone

3- your phone needs to be interop unlocked, if you want to do it check this thread (Interop Tools): https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10-mobile/windows-10-mobile-apps-and-games/app-interop-tools-versatile-registry-t3445271

4- Continuum will only work via Miracast and not via the dock.

And now, let's get started!
-----
How To

1- Download this cab on your PC from here :
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-txDcTZoU6Mbi00bTNuWUxIUUE/view
and move it to a new folder, *make sure that the name of the folder doesn't contain a space, name it with a simple name*

2- download iutool on your PC (Size: 4MB) 
Download link : https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-txDcTZoU6MNnowSi0tMDdJbXc/view
extract it to a new folder 

3- on your pc run the Command Prompt as administrator 
   go through the CMD to the folder where you extracted iutool

4- Type this command on cmd : 
iutool -l

Your phone information must show up.

now type this command :
iutool -V -p "the path of the folder where you put the cab file"
for example: iutool -V -p F:\Continuum

Note: if you get an error try again, if you got it again open your phone and go to update settings and try again.

5- Now your phone must install the cab file

6- after the installation process you need to create a registry, if you have the last version of Interop Tools on your phone it will be very easy to do it, just open Interop Tools, go to Tweaks and enable "Force Continuum via Miracast on unsupported devices" and restart your phone. 
If you have another registry editor (in other words: you want the long way ) follow these instructions: 
Create a new registry.
Registry Type: Integer
Registry key path: HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\shell\docking
Registry Value Name: EnabledForTest
Registry Value Data: 1 

and then restart your phone and Continuum should work.

Possible problems: 
1- As I said first .XAP apps may not work any more.
2- If you will connect it to a PC, the keyboard and the mouse of the pc may not work with Continuum.. so you will need to scroll and control using your phone.
3-Your phone may heating up while projecting. 

Continuum will not be so fast but it's almost acceptable.
I (with my team) tested it on some phones : Lumia 630, Acer Liquid M330, Lumia 640 XL, Lumia 930 and more .... It works well!

I hope that this is helpful and better explained
If there is any question I would be happy to answer as soon as I can.
Sorry for my bad English  
Source : Read this thread


Here is a short video to see how continuum runs on my Lumia 630 :


----------



## djtonka (Apr 5, 2017)

you must be f***** kidding

https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10-mobile/continuum-unsupported-devices-t3496651


----------



## Abdullah S.A. (Apr 5, 2017)

djtonka said:


> you must be f***** kidding
> 
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10-mobile/continuum-unsupported-devices-t3496651

Click to collapse



Hi there, 

have you ever heard about respect while replying  

However, I know that you can explain it within 10 words but not everyone will get it as well so I explained it step by step and so detailed possible so that everyone can do it, so I'm not f***** kidding 
Plus, that thread didn't explain everything but I did! 

Thank you for your reply!


----------



## djtonka (Apr 5, 2017)

did I heard about mentioning of the source if you trying be smart ass  on XDA?


----------



## Abdullah S.A. (Apr 5, 2017)

djtonka said:


> did I heard about mentioning of the source if you trying be smart ass  on XDA?

Click to collapse



You are right, I planned to do that but I forgot it sorry, I will do it right now! 

Sorry again


----------



## sagnikpal2004 (Apr 7, 2017)

Can the next tutorial be about how the enable Continuum on unsupported devices, such that it works via the Microsoft Display Dock too?


----------



## Abdullah S.A. (Apr 7, 2017)

sagnikpal2004 said:


> Can the next tutorial be about how the enable Continuum on unsupported devices, such that it works via the Microsoft Display Dock too?

Click to collapse



Microsoft Display Dock or any other Continuum dock require some hardware features like USB Type-C the unsupported phones don't have them. So there will not be any tutorial about this sorry.


----------



## marianodelfino (Apr 9, 2017)

Abdullah S.A. said:


> Continuum is such a great feature that turns your phone into a big-screen projector, it supports officially a few phones because it requires good specs to run it as well.
> 
> Anyway, there is a way to enable Continuum on any windows 10 mobile phone via Miracast (Wi-Fi), it does even work on lumia 630  .
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What do you mean with whatsapp not working anymore?? Not working on Continuum or that this method somehow breaks the app and won't work anymore?


----------



## Abdullah S.A. (Apr 9, 2017)

xxJMarian said:


> What do you mean with whatsapp not working anymore?? Not working on Continuum or that this method somehow breaks the app and won't work anymore?

Click to collapse



Well I mean that this method will break the app and won't work anymore on your phone.


----------



## marianodelfino (Apr 9, 2017)

Abdullah S.A. said:


> Well I mean that this method will break the app and won't work anymore on your phone.

Click to collapse



This means that everytime i use continuum some xaps will break?? If this is the case i don't see the point on enabling it since with this logic will break every app that is not supported by continuum


----------



## augustinionut (Apr 9, 2017)

No app break if install continuum.


----------



## BlueTR (Apr 9, 2017)

Well, I tried on my 630 and old 8.0 apps work fine. I didn't try whatsapp since I don't use wp as daily driver anymore.
I don't have any tv or screen that support miracast so I tried projecting to my old android tablet and it was pretty laggy. This was different than 1 sec delay, it was like a pc whose gpu driver isn't installed.


----------



## Abdullah S.A. (Apr 11, 2017)

I tried it on my lumia 630 ( RS1) and my Acer Liquid m330 (RS2) and .XAP apps don't work anymore on the both of my devices.
I'm not the only one who have this problem, other people are having it.

But however, I said it's one of the possible problems and perhaps you face it or perhaps you don't!


----------



## marianodelfino (Apr 13, 2017)

Abdullah S.A. said:


> I tried it on my lumia 630 ( RS1) and my Acer Liquid m330 (RS2) and .XAP apps don't work anymore on the both of my devices.
> I'm not the only one who have this problem, other people are having it.
> 
> But however, I said it's one of the possible problems and perhaps you face it or perhaps you don't!

Click to collapse



I have RS1 so i might skip this for a while until there's a fix


----------



## BlueTR (Apr 15, 2017)

Can anyone install latest rs1 build after installing continuum cab? I'm stucked in 14393.953. I get 0x8018830f error everytime I try installing 14393.1066.


----------



## augustinionut (Apr 15, 2017)

Try this.: http://www.windowsphonearea.com/getting-error-trying-upgrade-windows-10-mobile-14393-448/


----------



## BlueTR (Apr 15, 2017)

augustinionut said:


> Try this.: http://www.windowsphonearea.com/getting-error-trying-upgrade-windows-10-mobile-14393-448/

Click to collapse



I'm not using any of these. I enrolled insider and quit but I still get the same error.


----------



## Abdullah S.A. (Apr 15, 2017)

BlueTR said:


> Can anyone install latest rs1 build after installing continuum cab? I'm stucked in 14393.953. I get 0x8018830f error everytime I try installing 14393.1066.

Click to collapse



Try doing hard reset, it's the best way to solve those errors


----------



## YoungAll (Apr 16, 2017)

I've been using continuum on my lumia 1520 since months ago I found the tutorial on youtube. I installed it when I was in 14393 AU update with that cabs file. 

Now I'm in fast ring 15063 CU and continuum runs better. Upgrading build will upgrade the continuum experience. In this latest FR, continuum still work when our screen locked and it's great. The ability to change screen timeout whether on phone or second display has been added. 

But we will never see the improvement of continuum feature since mostly all older devices wont get the creator update nor the rest RS3. We wont witness how it can have floating windows like they showed us last year or any improvements.

---------- Post added at 06:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:25 AM ----------




BlueTR said:


> Can anyone install latest rs1 build after installing continuum cab? I'm stucked in 14393.953. I get 0x8018830f error everytime I try installing 14393.1066.

Click to collapse



It happened to me also that I couldnt update build after installing continuum, but somehow after joining fast ring, it allowed me to update my build and bringing improvements to continuum feature also.  Have you tried to join fast ring?


----------



## BlueTR (Apr 16, 2017)

YoungAll said:


> I've been using continuum on my lumia 1520 since months ago I found the tutorial on youtube. I installed it when I was in 14393 AU update with that cabs file.
> 
> Now I'm in fast ring 15063 CU and continuum runs better. Upgrading build will upgrade the continuum experience. In this latest FR, continuum still work when our screen locked and it's great. The ability to change screen timeout whether on phone or second display has been added.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My device has 512mb ram, I joined fast ring and got your device is up to date message. Then I quit from insider and tried installing 14393.1066 and got same error. I think I'll hard reset.


----------



## marianodelfino (Apr 17, 2017)

YoungAll said:


> I've been using continuum on my lumia 1520 since months ago I found the tutorial on youtube. I installed it when I was in 14393 AU update with that cabs file.
> 
> Now I'm in fast ring 15063 CU and continuum runs better. Upgrading build will upgrade the continuum experience. In this latest FR, continuum still work when our screen locked and it's great. The ability to change screen timeout whether on phone or second display has been added.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you link the youtube video tutorial??


----------



## YoungAll (Apr 18, 2017)

The video to add continuum is here 




The steps are just like what written on this thread.


----------



## augustinionut (Apr 18, 2017)

On any lumia with miracast.


----------



## sagnikpal2004 (Apr 23, 2017)

Abdullah S.A. said:


> Microsoft Display Dock or any other Continuum dock require some hardware features like USB Type-C the unsupported phones don't have them. So there will not be any tutorial about this sorry.

Click to collapse



What if I use converters (Micro-B USB male to Type-C USB female)? Will not it work then?


----------



## Nightsteed (Apr 23, 2017)

sagnikpal2004 said:


> What if I use converters (Micro-B USB male to Type-C USB female)? Will not it work then?

Click to collapse



That's not how it works


----------



## kiwivda (Jul 19, 2017)

Hi I'm trying Continuum on Lumia 930 with 10.0.15230.0 but when installing the Cab file in the update screen on the phone it tells me that some files are missing or some problem are present. It will check later for a new download try. It gives error 0x80070003 which is wrong path, but in the Interop Unlock the path is C:
What could be? Should I wait for a new cab file more updated for the redstone 3 version I use?
Thanks


----------



## the_R4K_ (Jul 20, 2017)

kiwivda said:


> Hi I'm trying Continuum on Lumia 930 with 10.0.15230.0 but when installing the Cab file in the update screen on the phone it tells me that some files are missing or some problem are present. It will check later for a new download try. It gives error 0x80070003 which is wrong path, but in the Interop Unlock the path is C:
> What could be? Should I wait for a new cab file more updated for the redstone 3 version I use?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Hi. If your phone recorded information about continuum package, you can have problems with reinstalling it.
if you want I can create guide about reinstalling windows update packages(cab)

If package not installed  you need go to windows update catalog(https://www.catalog.update.microsoft.com/Search.aspx) and enter your w10m version in search. then tap download and press ctrl + f , write "docking" and find CBS package(NOT cbsu), then download and install it.


----------



## kiwivda (Jul 20, 2017)

the_R4K_ said:


> Hi. If your phone recorded information about continuum package, you can have problems with reinstalling it.
> if you want I can create guide about reinstalling windows update packages(cab)
> 
> If package not installed  you need go to windows update catalog and enter your w10m version in search. then tap download and press ctrl + f , write "docking" and find CBS package(NOT cbsu), then download and install it.

Click to collapse



Hi thanks for the reply. It would be nice to have a guide for reinstalling CAB files that went wrong on the firs attempt.
 In my case I can Assume that the reason is my subscription to the fast channel in Insider so I have W10M 15230 but there are no CAB files containing CONTINUUM for this version yet.

Anyway an help solving the problem of error 0x80070003 when installing an update would be appreciated.

To see the error code when installing I just went to the Windows Update in the Settings->Update and Security->Windows Update, and with the phone unlocked and connected to the usb you send the command iutool -P C:\whereevertheCABfile.cab -V.

You should see the progression bar fulfilling quickly and the reboot , but I jus see the bar for a quartes of a second  and than it gives me the error feedback.


----------



## simplicio candunggo (Sep 16, 2017)

Abdullah S.A. said:


> Continuum is such a great feature that turns your phone into a big-screen projector, it supports officially a few phones because it requires good specs to run it as well.
> 
> Anyway, there is a way to enable Continuum on any windows 10 mobile phone via Miracast (Wi-Fi), it does even work on lumia 630  .
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



an error  or failed while install continuum, i follow all instruction but failed to do this tricks,im using windows 7 home premuim 64bit


----------



## Abdullah S.A. (Sep 16, 2017)

simplicio candunggo said:


> an error  or failed while install continuum, i follow all instruction but failed to do this tricks,im using windows 7 home premuim 64bit

Click to collapse



Could you pls send me the error you face or a screenshot so i can figure out what's wrong?


----------



## simplicio candunggo (Sep 16, 2017)

Abdullah S.A. said:


> Could you pls send me the error you face or a screenshot so i can figure out what's wrong?

Click to collapse




.help me again dude ,my phone already unlock using interop tools


----------



## Juanz1986 (Sep 16, 2017)

Any suggestions? Lumia1020 build 15063.608 have not uploaded the booth on the windows page, which could use?


----------



## Abdullah S.A. (Sep 16, 2017)

Juanz1986 said:


> Any suggestions? Lumia1020 build 15063.608 have not uploaded the booth on the windows page, which could use?

Click to collapse



Make sure your phone is unlocked and perhaps removing the password will help. Also check if iutool works well and if you downloaded the cabs correctly and put them on a new folder as i mentioned in the tutorial. Hopefully this will be helpful to you.


----------



## simplicio candunggo (Sep 17, 2017)

Abdullah S.A. said:


> Could you pls send me the error you face or a screenshot so i can figure out what's wrong?

Click to collapse



bro can u please help me,,i have a phone nokia lumia 1320 running OS build 10.0.15252.0 the latest of windows 10 mobile ,and now i want to unlock my phone using interop tools that i already download in windows store...my mind got crazy in number 4 situation..i already download the NDTK package and the WPAK utilities and my pc is windows 7 64bit...ill do this becouse i want to install continuum in my phone and also i want to fix the glance screen also..here is the 7 information to enable ndtk but i dont know what number 4 and 6 mean my mind got stock of this ,help me 
also i have been already install 7 zip file manager ( iutool )and i know how to using this....
""For all other OEM devices

1.Download the NDTK packages and the WPAK utilities from here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/atta...2&d=1472659473 http://forum.xda-developers.com/atta...0&d=1472659433
2.Go to the Interop Unlock section of Interop Tools, and tap the button that says "Enable installing NDTK on any device"
3.Put the two NDTK cabs in one empty folder on your PC
4.Open a command prompt as administrator and make sure you're in the directory where the iutool executable is located from the WP(AK) zip
5.run "iutool -V -p "<fulllocationwherethetwondtkpackagesarestored >" with your phone connected into the PC
6.if iutool throws an error, please unplug your device, go to the control panel, devices and printer, select your phone, should be ghosted, click on uninstall device, and then replug the device and wait for it to reinstall. If you still have issues, run GETDULOGS from the same CMD prompt, and post the cab you get along with a message in this thread
7.When the installation is finished, open Interop Tools, go to the Interop Unlock section, and tap restore the original manufacturer info button.


----------



## simplicio candunggo (Sep 17, 2017)

Abdullah S.A. said:


> Make sure your phone is unlocked and perhaps removing the password will help. Also check if iutool works well and if you downloaded the cabs correctly and put them on a new folder as i mentioned in the tutorial. Hopefully this will be helpful to you.

Click to collapse



dude how to unlock nokia lumia 1320 running in a latest OS 10.0.15252.0 windows 10 mobile,i want to install continuum in my phone also i want to fix my glance screen...please help me bro....i already do this tricks but i got error,i think i recieve this error becuse my phone not unlock..so tech me on how to unlock my phone..interop tools now available in windows store


----------



## Juanz1986 (Sep 18, 2017)

Abdullah S.A. said:


> Make sure your phone is unlocked and perhaps removing the password will help. Also check if iutool works well and if you downloaded the cabs correctly and put them on a new folder as i mentioned in the tutorial. Hopefully this will be helpful to you.

Click to collapse




but what is the cab file for my model or do I use the one I left in the description?


----------



## AppxLover (Nov 19, 2017)

*For what W10M builds does this work?*

* 10240 (the ROM with Project Astoria)
* 10586 (first public build)
* 15063 (Spring Creators Update)
* 15254 (Latest update - Feature2)


----------



## rateiosu (Nov 19, 2017)

This trick works better for 10586 and higher, but the iutool is different. Also, the most recent cabs works only for Anniversary Update or higher.


----------



## abrahamjohn891 (Dec 26, 2017)

Any way to remove continuum completely from phone. I had a problem installing latest version of windows.


----------



## marianodelfino (Dec 26, 2017)

Abdullah S.A. said:


> Continuum is such a great feature that turns your phone into a big-screen projector, it supports officially a few phones because it requires good specs to run it as well.
> 
> Anyway, there is a way to enable Continuum on any windows 10 mobile phone via Miracast (Wi-Fi), it does even work on lumia 630  .
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I can confirm that whatsapp and telegram are broken after using continuum


----------



## augustinionut (Dec 26, 2017)

On what phone?


----------



## rateiosu (Dec 26, 2017)

xxJMarian said:


> I can confirm that whatsapp and telegram are broken after using continuum

Click to collapse



you can't use XAP applications while on Continuum mode. That apps will open on your phone instead.


----------



## marianodelfino (Dec 26, 2017)

rateiosu said:


> you can't use XAP applications while on Continuum mode. That apps will open on your phone instead.

Click to collapse



What does your comment has to do with my comment?? What i confirmed is that Whatsapp and Telegram won't work anymore after using Continuum. Once the Continuum connection is over, i tried to open Whatsapp and Telegram on my phone and both insta-close, not even load, both apps are broken after using Continuum.


----------



## augustinionut (Dec 27, 2017)

Pe ce telefon? On what phone?

---------- Post added at 02:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:51 PM ----------

Do you reinstall those app?


----------



## marianodelfino (Dec 27, 2017)

augustinionut said:


> Pe ce telefon? On what phone?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:51 PM ----------
> 
> Do you reinstall those app?

Click to collapse



Yes, same result. Had to hard reset to make them work again, something corrupted them dunno what but as i said, they won't work anymore. The only fix for now, is to hard reset.


----------



## augustinionut (Dec 27, 2017)

PHONE ???


----------



## abrahamjohn891 (Dec 30, 2017)

Abdullah S.A. said:


> Continuum is such a great feature that turns your phone into a big-screen projector, it supports officially a few phones because it requires good specs to run it as well.
> 
> Anyway, there is a way to enable Continuum on any windows 10 mobile phone via Miracast (Wi-Fi), it does even work on lumia 630  .
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Please help me. I tried this trick and it works on my phone. But my phone facing somany problems. Is there any way to uninstall it completely from my phone. Hard reset didn't work for me.


----------



## Abdullah S.A. (Dec 30, 2017)

abrahamjohn891 said:


> Please help me. I tried this trick and it works on my phone. But my phone facing somany problems. Is there any way to uninstall it completely from my phone. Hard reset didn't work for me.

Click to collapse



Use Windows device recovery tool or you can install an offline package but WDRT is more recommended


----------



## miroslav_s (Jan 4, 2018)

*Cant make it to work*

Hi,

well I have been trying to make Continuum to work on my Lumia 930 windows 10 Mobile Insider Preview  FAST ring 10.0.15063.728 000-SE but with no luck so far. I have been following all the steps. 
Downloaded and installed Interop Tools )Preview) from the store, version 2.0.94.0 fbl_prerelease)gustavem)..171124-1927).  
Downloaded microsoft.ms_docking.mainos.cbs_dfe4b12fadf4461e505676eb176b13597cf9a546.cab and placed it in C:cabs
Also downloaded i386 and extracted it in C:i386
started cmd and wrote i386\iutool.exe -p C:\cabs -v  Of course I got error but the Continuum app did get installed after phone reboot. Then I started Interop Tools and  wrote  data in Registry Editor. Here I received message : Debug write failed

When I start Continuum on my phone it asks me after I choose wireless adapter and click on connect what wireless display  and audio device I wont to pick and here I pick my  Samsung smart tv with Miracast. When connection is established I notice that it is not Continuum but CONNECT that is activated . The cheap versoin of COntinuum 

The only reason I am not getting this to work (my guess) is that I am using the wrong version of cabs. Can you please show me were I can download the right version or if this is not the case please tell me were I am making the mistake.

Thanks in advanced for all you help.
Best regards
Miro Sweden


----------



## marianodelfino (Jan 5, 2018)

miroslav_s said:


> Hi,
> 
> well I have been trying to make Continuum to work on my Lumia 930 windows 10 Mobile Insider Preview  FAST ring 10.0.15063.728 000-SE but with no luck so far. I have been following all the steps.
> Downloaded and installed Interop Tools )Preview) from the store, version 2.0.94.0 fbl_prerelease)gustavem)..171124-1927).
> ...

Click to collapse



First of all, connect is Miracast/Screen Mirroring, miracast and continuum are two complete different features, none is a cheaper or better version of the other. Both are different features. You have to activate the switch on tweaks "Force continuum over Miracast" so now when you connect your device with the connect function, instead of triggering screen mirroring, it will trigger Continuum. Now, if you can't write the registry it's because you cannot edit the registry, do a proper installing and unlocking with interop tools before trying to do any of this steps.


----------



## miroslav_s (Jan 5, 2018)

xxJMarian said:


> First of all, connect is Miracast/Screen Mirroring, miracast and continuum are two complete different features, none is a cheaper or better version of the other. Both are different features. You have to activate the switch on tweaks "Force continuum over Miracast" so now when you connect your device with the connect function, instead of triggering screen mirroring, it will trigger Continuum. Now, if you can't write the registry it's because you cannot edit the registry, do a proper installing and unlocking with interop tools before trying to do any of this steps.

Click to collapse



First of all thank you for helping me. I did activate the switch on tweaks "Force continuum over Miracast" but it seems like it goes back to "off" and also when I activate all the features in unlocking with interop tools even they go back to "off after I leave the Interop. so you are right, somewhere along the line my installation is not going well. Problem is I dont know were but I am gonna keep on trying untill I get it right. Thanks once again
best regards to you


----------



## marianodelfino (Jan 5, 2018)

miroslav_s said:


> First of all thank you for helping me. I did activate the switch on tweaks "Force continuum over Miracast" but it seems like it goes back to "off" and also when I activate all the features in unlocking with interop tools even they go back to "off after I leave the Interop. so you are right, somewhere along the line my installation is not going well. Problem is I dont know were but I am gonna keep on trying untill I get it right. Thanks once again
> best regards to you

Click to collapse



You have to install the dependencies to make interop tools work! Uninstall any version you have and download the one in the link. Once you installed all the dependencies properly(wait 1~2 mins between each) then install the interop tools app. Enter the app, go to unlock and enable restore ndtk. Reboot the device and you'll be able to edit the registry and enable any other slider.

Last version of interop tools


----------



## miroslav_s (Jan 5, 2018)

xxJMarian said:


> You have to install the dependencies to make interop tools work! Uninstall any version you have and download the one in the link. Once you installed all the dependencies properly(wait 1~2 mins between each) then install the interop tools app. Enter the app, go to unlock and enable restore ndtk. Reboot the device and you'll be able to edit the registry and enable any other slider.
> 
> Last version of interop tools

Click to collapse



Ok, thank you very much , I just downloaded the files and will try right away. Hope I get lucky this time.
Thanks!
Best regards to you


----------



## miroslav_s (Jan 8, 2018)

*Almost there...*



xxJMarian said:


> You have to install the dependencies to make interop tools work! Uninstall any version you have and download the one in the link. Once you installed all the dependencies properly(wait 1~2 mins between each) then install the interop tools app. Enter the app, go to unlock and enable restore ndtk. Reboot the device and you'll be able to edit the registry and enable any other slider.
> 
> Last version of interop tools

Click to collapse



Hi xxjMarian,

first of all HAPPY NEW YEAR. Well I followed all your steps and did as you told me to do. First I did factory reset and installed Windows 8 on my L930 then I installed Windows 10 Mobile and after that I followed your steps how to install dependencies and Interop tools app. As I wrote before everything went OK since I could enable restore ndtk and after that I was able to edit the registry and enable any needed slider and most important they stayed ON   But...sorry but with me there is always BUT. 
After I did all of that I could not see CONTINUUM app on my phone. When I use CONNECT ( I thought my CONNECT option would be CONTINUUM now)  it is still like before. So I thought : ok, you need to use cmd and so I did. I wrote C:\i386\itool.exe -p C:\cabs -v    (I have already placed needed files on my PC i the right directories) , but when I press enter  I got the outcome: 

C:\WINDOWS\system32>C:\i386\iutool.exe -p C:\cabs -v

(IUTool Version: 11:52:10/Feb  7 2014)

Log file: C:\Users\miros\AppData\Local\Temp\IUTool-{299338D7-E9AD-4D02-BD74-B341894FDEEF}.etl

[1] Started device 360552dcf8864756e7daf51c27f60b31
[1] Transferring files started
[1] Transferring files complete: 1 file
[1] Update started
[1] Installation failed (HRESULT = 0x8024a110)
[1] Failed (0x8024a110)

ERROR: 0x8024a110

1. Do I need to keep trying with the cmd command   C:\WINDOWS\system32>C:\i386\iutool.exe -p C:\cabs -v   in order to install
Continuum app on my phone or do I need to do something else/more?
2.Also do I need to have Insider Preview Builds Win 10 Mobile on my phone or is upgrading to Windows 10 Mobile all I need 
3. When I enter Interop Tools I am prompt to choose from : This device (through provider extensions),  This device, Test provider , Remote device). I choose second option THIS DEVICE, is that correct?

Thanks in advance
Best regards
Miro


----------



## marianodelfino (Jan 8, 2018)

miroslav_s said:


> Hi xxjMarian,
> 
> first of all HAPPY NEW YEAR. Well I followed all your steps and did as you told me to do. First I did factory reset and installed Windows 8 on my L930 then I installed Windows 10 Mobile and after that I followed your steps how to install dependencies and Interop tools app. As I wrote before everything went OK since I could enable restore ndtk and after that I was able to edit the registry and enable any needed slider and most important they stayed ON   But...sorry but with me there is always BUT.
> After I did all of that I could not see CONTINUUM app on my phone. When I use CONNECT ( I thought my CONNECT option would be CONTINUUM now)  it is still like before. So I thought : ok, you need to use cmd and so I did. I wrote C:\i386\itool.exe -p C:\cabs -v    (I have already placed needed files on my PC i the right directories) , but when I press enter  I got the outcome:
> ...

Click to collapse



Glad you made it work! 

1. I did try to install and have the same error everytime. But, continuum appeared installed after a hard reset i made, don't ask me why. It works like a charm.
2. My phone got some updates so, i don't really know if it was installed because of the hard reset or because it got an update that got the files. If you did the iutool steps and even tho it failed, your phone rebooted and installed something, then try doing a hard reset. Don't do iutool or anything again, just hard reset and see if the OS installs it on a clean install.
3.Yes, that is correct. Always use THIS DEVICE, the one without extensions. The extensions option it's used more commonly for x50 users that use vcreg and use the extensions to migrate to interop tools.

Try what i mentioned and let me know if it worked!


----------



## miroslav_s (Jan 8, 2018)

xxJMarian said:


> Glad you made it work!
> 
> 1. I did try to install and have the same error everytime. But, continuum appeared installed after a hard reset i made, don't ask me why. It works like a charm.
> 2. My phone got some updates so, i don't really know if it was installed because of the hard reset or because it got an update that got the files. If you did the iutool steps and even tho it failed, your phone rebooted and installed something, then try doing a hard reset. Don't do iutool or anything again, just hard reset and see if the OS installs it on a clean install.
> ...

Click to collapse



God bless you my friend...it works! Continuum is actually working on my L930 ! Phone did an update and Continuum app showed up on my phone and then I did some settings in order  for display to show correctly. Now everything is working great. 

Thank you once again for helping me.
Best regards to you,
Miro


----------



## marianodelfino (Jan 8, 2018)

miroslav_s said:


> God bless you my friend...it works! Continuum is actually working on my L930 ! Phone did an update and Continuum app showed up on my phone and then I did some settings in order  for display to show correctly. Now everything is working great.
> 
> Thank you once again for helping me.
> Best regards to you,
> Miro

Click to collapse



Enjoy!


----------

